# What coyote calls



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

I have a rabbit call now but what else should I get? I am not ready to start the electronic call yet.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Look in the predator calls forum, all kinds of suggestions there!!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

I hunted with an expert call maker and coyote hunter in Michigan's Upper Peninsula. He didn't use anything but a rabbit-in-distress call and he was a killing machine.

Electronics can add some options, though, but certainly not a necessity.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Any good open reed or enclosed reed will call coyotes ! Dont call to much though, they will catch your movement way before you see them. If you are hunting woods, I would try starting out with a coaxer.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I always tell people to have more than one rabbit distress call, especially in freezing weather. They can and will freeze up at the worst times. Put it in your inside pocket to thaw it out while you use the other. I also recommend buying an open reed so you can start practicing. They are much more versatile but take a bit to learn to use consistently. For those reasons I offer package deals on my calls so you can buy them all at once and save a few bucks.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I always tell people to have more than one rabbit distress call, especially in freezing weather. They can and will freeze up at the worst times. Put it in your inside pocket to thaw it out while you use the other. I also recommend buying an open reed so you can start practicing. They are much more versatile but take a bit to learn to use consistently. For those reasons I offer package deals on my calls so you can buy them all at once and save a few bucks.


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks they hate me know for the Turkey calling. Lol.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark Steinmann (Jan 28, 2014)

Short223 said:


> Here's what you do......
> 
> 1: Contact Prariewolf via PM
> 2: Order a call set from him with a raspy rabbit(my favoirite), howler and a coaxer(squeeker)
> ...


Haha, I can relate to that entire post right now!

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## murphyranch (Dec 9, 2015)

Find someone that raises those big floppy eared rabbits and buy a couple of them. Then you take a pair of tweezers and your rabbit to the woods and you pluck his eyelashes and mustache of those big long hairs that grow wildly and keep your eyes open for coyotes. The last time my wife did this to me I could've called in even the most call smart manbearpig in the woods


----------



## teredpse (Nov 11, 2015)

I do not want rabbits at all. The crap way to much.

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

murphyranch said:


> Find someone that raises those big floppy eared rabbits and buy a couple of them. Then you take a pair of tweezers and your rabbit to the woods and you pluck his eyelashes and mustache of those big long hairs that grow wildly and keep your eyes open for coyotes. The last time my wife did this to me I could've called in even the most call smart manbearpig in the woods


 OoooooKay, I'm not gonna ask why your wife was plucking your eyelashes and or mustache.

Ok I gotta know.


----------



## Fenderguy (Nov 1, 2020)

I prefer hand calls.. open reed mainly but have both.. for me its always been play it like ur life depends on it and play in short bursts of 45 seconds or so at a time then wait and watch..I feel thats key with hand calls.. if you try to play them like an electronic you'll miss critters because they'll see you before you see them as ur playing the blues.. electrics are cool cause you can sit back and scan instead of focusing on the task at hand.. just my opinion


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

lots of folks here who make hand calls.

of all the calls I have I still find myself going to the haydel's baby cottontail as my go to most of the time.

www.haydells.com

318-746-3586

most around here use the raspy jackrabbit calls . I have always preferred the higher pitched calls.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I have at least one hand call from everyone I’ve met that makes them. Do I have a favorite? Yes I do. It’s a one of a kind call that I made before I owned a lathe, but maybe it’s just the one that that got me started and the one I cherish the most is made from a tree that my Dad planted. After he passed I took a limb from that tree and made calls for several family members. I like that one because of the memories.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

That call is sure to be a hand-me-down in the family. :thumbsup:

awprint:


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks Dave.


----------

